# Uber not paying toll



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

Uber listed my toll as a third party fee on trip details says total pay $14.20 but I was only paid $12.55 I’ve gone back and forth 5 times now they give me a generic response customer was charged but how was I paid and why are they listing it as a 3rd party fee and not compensating me when I’m the 3rd party payer?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

If they list it as regular pay you would have to pay taxes on the reimbursement. Listing it separately is better. 

Of course the missing amount is an issue. Some have said they pay it at the end of the week. I won't take toll roads for a Pizza.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes the missing amount is. That’s what I keep trying to explain to them. They would be writing it as a payment to me that was never paid and then I’m paying it from my own pocket. I called and she tried telling me it was sent to my bank account no it isn’t whenever Uber compensated it would show on my balance. Her English was awful I told her she was not understanding me and that I wanted to speak with someone else. It’s plain as day in the trip details as to what I was compensated. She then put me on hold an hour I hung up a minute ago it’s redicioulous to go through this and just wondering how many aren’t catching it.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Have a look in your weekly earnings. Maybe the toll payment shows up there and not on the individual delivery?


----------

